# Relaxation methods



## zacdav89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I just looking to the community here to find out what others do in there down time to take their minds off of work or just to relax. My own personal relaxation/Meditation  is to play music (and no its not the radio).


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2008)

*Very important question.*

Go get involved as a volunteer in your community away from intense EMS. You can dictate your level of involvement, and you will need a good frequent _prn ad lib _dose of positive reality to keep your feet on the ground and stop checking eveyone for "startable" veins. You will also meet some good people that way!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 31, 2008)

i would tell you...but i don't want to purger myself. i read Stuart Woods novels...Stone Barrington series in particular.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 1, 2008)

In case of acute stress: 
Inhale 1-2-3-4 
Exhale 1-2-3-4 
Works great. 

I get outside and hike a lot.  

Exercise is an excellent stress reliever. 

I have informal "vent agreements" with several teammates. We know what we can :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about stuff to each other without being judged or seen as an annoyance. 

I found that disappearing for a little road trip for a few days was very refreshing. Ditch your pager, cell phone, radio, whatever and enjoy the silence and freedom.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 1, 2008)

Race motorcycles 
Your mileage may vary from that one though.
I also shoot photography and play paintball.


----------



## karaya (Aug 1, 2008)

Copious amounts of Scotch works for me!  Preferably single malt.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 1, 2008)

i drink...


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Aug 1, 2008)

zacdav89 said:


> I just looking to the community here to find out what others do in there down time to take their minds off of work or just to relax. My own personal relaxation/Meditation  is to play music (and no its not the radio).



For me, that's why God created free weights, XBOX 360, digital cable, picks/strings/slides, and Peavey amplifiers.


----------



## LE-EMT (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to love the bottle.  Imported beer, Irish whiskey, and well pretty much anything that got me drunk.  Now that I have gotten old ( or atleast my body has decided it doesn't like that any more) I have been known to hit the gym, watch movies, ride motorcycles, visit friends and family, and sleep( the most amazing thing in the world).  Oh and thiamine (sp) its natural and it relieves stress I use it at work when I want to throw things at people or "tell the crews how I really feel".  its effective


----------



## firecoins (Aug 1, 2008)

Neurosurgery, diffuse a nuclear weapon, par take in Middle East peace talks and go through Navy SEAL hell week.   These are the things less stressful than medic class.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 1, 2008)

Drink in moderation, while shooting pool.
Working out
Shooting guns (while occasionally drinking) 
eating
video games that include shooting things
doing the Coast Guard part time.

...and lets not forget the classic stress reliever:
   SEX


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 1, 2008)

*Quiet time..........*

Walking on the beach and watching the waves come in and crash on the sand, beach comb to my heart's delight.  At night I gaze up at the dark sky and watch the stars and listen to the wind along with the other sounds of the night.  That is my quiet time.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 2, 2008)

good ol guitar playin works wonders for me... and copious amounts of food, (couldn't tell it from my picture eh?  it's a gift and a curse)


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 5, 2008)

4 wt fly rod, dry flies, and sea run cutthroats


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 8, 2008)

ILemt said:


> Drink in moderation, while shooting pool.
> Working out
> Shooting guns (while occasionally drinking)
> eating
> ...




Stong work my friend, you're _doing _the Coast Guard  
:beerchug: 


I now return you to your family-friendly, regularly scheduled programming.:nosoupfortroll:


----------



## firetender (Aug 10, 2008)

are the days over when you can hustle your co-workers, arrange shift trades and combine them with vacation/sick leave so you can take a month or more off at a time?

That's what kept me going...and then me, my motorcycle and ride, ride, ride!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 10, 2008)

*Visit EMTLife Regularly!*  Check out the Humor Section.... Post your comments.  Visit the chat room.  When your done here at EMTLife.com, visit the EMTLife MySpace Site.  Make new friends there.  And then come back and visit EMTLife and tell us about it.   B)


----------



## MMiz (Aug 10, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> *Visit EMTLife Regularly!*  Check out the Humor Section.... Post your comments.  Visit the chat room.  When your done here at EMTLife.com, visit the EMTLife MySpace Site.  Make new friends there.  And then come back and visit EMTLife and tell us about it.   B)


Look, if you're going for employee of the month, ffemt already has it


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 10, 2008)

mmiz said:


> look, if you're going for employee of the month, ffemt already has it


 

lol!!  I knew you liked him best!!


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 11, 2008)

So, where do you post those Employee of the Month photos?


----------



## zacdav89 (Aug 11, 2008)

so much bickering between admin, have you guys not learned that the woman is always right?
lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2008)

zacdav89 said:


> so much bickering between admin, have you guys not learned that the woman is always right?
> lol



The trick is just to make them think they are


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 11, 2008)

zacdav89 said:


> so much bickering between admin, have you guys not learned that the woman is always right?
> lol


 

Sounds to me like you are going for EMTLife Member of the Quarter!  You can have my vote.




> The trick is just to make them think they are


 

and You are clearly vieing for some time in the Timeout corner buddy!


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 11, 2008)

Surfing. 
I part time work at a marina, renting jet skis to tourists, so I get take one out once in a while and just blast the throttle. 
Sex. Lots of it.


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> So, where do you post those Employee of the Month photos?



Hey... anyone remember the medic who posed in playboy? Yeah...she works in my county.

I'm going to stop there.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 11, 2008)

First I've heard of this. Got a link?B)


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out the National Bureau of Prison's website.  Inmate #8675309


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 11, 2008)

Wanna try that again?
Invalid inmate #


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

Read it out loud.

He got me too.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 11, 2008)

The shennanigans have started early.


----------



## zacdav89 (Aug 11, 2008)

this place seems to work well for relaxing too. almost like high school on a whole other level.

I wish i could go to some of the places that some of you have for a back yard. i know that the rockies here make a great back yard, but beaches of sand and surf sound great every once and a wile.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

walk my dogs, take them to dog beach, lay out, swim, snorkel, oh and sneak into hotel jacuzzis with a bottle of wine. but the best stress reliever is going camping in mexico


----------

